# General > General Guns & Ammo >  H&R shutting down Barrel Accessory Program?

## Rockgod1619

I've spoken with 2 different customer service respresentatives for H&R in the past week and both have said that the Barrel Accessory Program has been shut down indefinitely, and that it happened recently.

I know there are a number of guys on here that swear by their Handi-Rifles, but I haven't seen any internet activity regarding this, either on here or on GBO.  I was wondering if anyone else has any more information about the shut down.  Especially regarding why?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Rick

It's still listed on their web site. 

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.asp

----------


## canid

Given the inherent potential of break-action rifles, the capabilities of modern manufacturing and the ultimate [read: wider than it should be] range of accuracy those rifles see, hand-fitting should not even be required in the first place and they should be selling their barrel accessories as consumer products directly. I'm not surprised if their current model is giving them problems. With that said, this is the first I've heard of it.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Yeah, Rick, I noticed it was still on the website as well.  Was just wondering if anyone here had heard anything.  I saw a thread on GBO from a few years ago that said they were shutting down, but that turned out to be misinformation, which I'm hoping this is.  I was looking very seriously at purchasing a Handi, but if they're doing away with the BAP I don't know if I want to.

----------


## hunter63

Still a big secondary market on barrels....but you need a guy to fit some of them if you aren't used to that sort of thing....and it generally more expensive the H&R.

If you go back the GBO and PM Brian56.....He a factory guy.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Hunter, do you have an account at GBO?  I don't, I just searched for anything related to the program shutting down and ran across the thread.  Would you mind trying to get in touch with him?  Big gun show this weekend and I was hoping to pick up a Handi there, but now I'm not too sure...  Thanks for the help!

----------


## hunter63

I don't know the guy personally, and the only buzz I saw there was a thread about Australia. 

I would suggest you sign up and resister, and ask him....or post the thread. 

You said you called customer service and they told you that they were shutting down....Who did you talk to?

----------


## Rockgod1619

I called once to ask about the .204 Ruger barrel, and the customer service rep told me it was being shut down, that the company e-mail went out last week.  Called again 2 days later to (hopefully) speak with someone else and verify and the rep verified that they are indeed shutting down, the company e-mail went out last week.  It was a different rep for each call.  I don't recall either rep's name.

----------


## hunter63

Just called and the lady confirmed that it is closing...will honor orders for a couple of weeks on barrels in stock....will be gone by 2015.

So id you are gonna order something now is the time.

To bad....I'm still missing a few calibers........

The bad part is pricing is gonna go off the map....now for example a 22" 308 is listed at $104 plus fitting/shipping.....
EBay has them listed as a "Buy it now" mostly at $150....no fitting that's up to you.

So yeah seems true.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Well maybe I can find 1 or 2 at the show this weekend for a decent price.  Don't want all the calibers, but would love to have .204 Ruger, .444 Marlin, .270 Win as a start.

Thanks for looking into that, Hunter!  I surely appreciate it.

----------


## hunter63

There still are plenty of Handi Rifles and Topper/Pardner Shotguns around, new and used......lots of after market barrels as well.

Picked up a .204 Ruger as a complete rifle as the .204 barrel hasn't been offer in the program for a while....added a few barrels on to that frame.

Was fun, but was even funner back in 2005 when rifle barrels were $55 bucks, shot gun barrels were $35 bucks......

Oh well will curb the temptation somewhat.........Maybe.

----------


## kyratshooter

My first question is, would they shut down a profitable sphere of activity.

Apparently they could not operate at a profit making level even with the increase in prices.

They have priced the initial rifle out of reach and reality for what it is.

They were already at the point that one could buy a good entry level bolt action cheaper than a Handi-rifle and the price of the individual barrels were closing in on the price of a Rossi multi barrel set.

At $100 for a barrel, $25 for fitting, $25 for shipping too them, $25 for shipping back one is at the $175 point just for a single barrel on the Handi. 

If I had not picked mine up cheap as dirt at a pawn shop I would not have one myself.  Then, like everyone else, I spent more than the value of the rifle on extra barrels!

----------


## hunter63

I actually had run into the problem of having to bring two Handi Rifles as the calibers I wanted to use were on different frames.

Now that barrel prices have jumped...and will more now I would guess, I'll be looking for used complete Handi Rifles.

----------


## Rockgod1619

That's a good point, kyrat.  Maybe I'll have to look at the Rossi instead.  Do you have any notable experience with them?

----------


## hunter63

Barrels are way expensive, for what I've seen....
Call customer service to check pricing.

----------


## cwlongshot

One would expect a given companys CUSTOMER SERVICE to know whats going on with there company... 
Just want to be clear with this...it is NOT THE CASE WITH H&R!!! There CS continues to give wrong and incorrect information!

Now, I do not know if this info on the barrel accessory program is true or not, *but I doubt* it. 

On GBO where a couple other people here including myself are members. The "man" to ask is Brian as hunter mentioned PM Brian56 and he will give you the correct skinny. 

I know of a couple guys on GBO with frames in H&R RIGHT NOW getting barrels fit...

CW

----------


## Rockgod1619

Thanks CW.  I made an account just a bit ago.  I'll be sure to PM brian56 at GBO when I get home.  I appreciate all the help, everyone!

----------


## hunter63

I called the number on the Barrel Accessory Program web sight,...... the number you have to call to get an OK on your frame serical number......went thru the switch board and talked to a customer service lady.

That's was what I was told....that it is true, orders in are being processed, may be able to order barrel still in stock...for a couple of weeks.

Posted a thread on GBO, no responses yet.
I would guess if it is BS Brian would set it straight.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Hunter, I believe that's the same number I used.  1-866-776-9292?

----------


## hunter63

Yes on the web site

Quote>
Barrel Accessory Program

To obtain your service request number, or To obtain your service request number, or if you have any questions about the barrel accessory program or need to obtain the age of your firearm, or availability please have your firearm serial number ready and please call 1-866-776-9292 prior to shipping your firearm. Prices and barrel selection subject to change without notice. There is a $25.00 per barrel fitting fee and $19.00 shipping fee for the first two barrels fitted and $10.00 for each additional two barrels..........<quote

----------


## Rockgod1619

Yes sir, that's the number I used to get to CS.  I'll still PM brian56 tonight and see what he has to say on the subject.

----------


## cwlongshot

Here is a link guys..

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/hr-cent...ing-shut-down/

CW

----------


## hunter63

Yeah that the thread I started....so far no new info.
Kind agree with petemi....be more worried about out insider Brian56 than the program....might be looking for a job.

----------


## cwlongshot

Yup I know.

 I agree, Brian is a good man and has provided much help to the members at GBO.

CW

----------


## kyratshooter

> That's a good point, kyrat.  Maybe I'll have to look at the Rossi instead.  Do you have any notable experience with them?


Rossi has two frame sizes and three models. In general there is no fitting required that can not be done by the owner.

The Wizard barrels were $150 the last I checked, which is what the H&R barrel runs after shipping and fitting.

The Rossi combo deals are a mix and match with no extreme fitting required so far.  I have had to brush a little metal off the locking V on a couple but not enough to call it a precision operation.  

We have been swapping barrels around between frames with no problems at all.

I have bought a couple of the rifle/shotgun packages just to get new rifle caliber barrels and sold the shotgun off new/unfired.

Funny how we think that when something is offered it should be around forever.  I could remember the H&R combo guns from way back in the olden days, they disappeared for 50 years, came back, now they are gone again.

----------


## hunter63

It is sad that the program has ended.
When I first re-heard about it in the early 2000's....then recalled a couple of guys that were carrying 30-30's H&R Handi way back in the 10970's and they explained that they came with a 12 ga barrel back then....I was intrigued.

Always thought that was a great way to increase the usefulness of the multi barrel option.......with out the cost of the T/C Contender, that were high buck and pistols I had seen.

Got the clue about which frames could handle which barrels, found a .243 with the right  numbers....and I was hooked.
As I have stated in the past, shot gun barrels $35, rifle barrels $55 bucks and the ML $90.......so was a no brainer.

At the time that first Handi, in .243...was like $180 bucks......then I went nuts and added 10 more barrels.....and was like you paid for fitting the first couple, then the rest were just added on.

So I was hooked....and found my self leaving a lot of more expensive, fancier, multi shot, offerings in the safe...and carrying the Handi and Topper/Pardner on a lot of outings.

Over the last 10 years, have tried to spread the gospel, and of course got a lot of opinions on other options,.... T/C Contender and Encore, CVA, Rossi Combo's, but all seem to be more expensive and optional barrels  not easy to find....so stuck with my little "collection".

The is a certain fallacy of carrying a frame with multi barrels.....Some times the combinations doesn't work easily, but have to carry different frames to fit  barrel options desired for what ever reason........

The others do seem to interchange with out any fitting (don't know that for sure).

So what seemed like and almost endless hobby of adding factory calibers, readily available, at your convenience....then dabbling in older, obsolete, odd ball offerings on the side....just got harder......

Of then factory offering listed as available at last count....I'm missing 8 calibers

Who would have thought?........But then again who would have thought that .22 ammo would not be filling the shelves forever , whenever you wanted some?

----------


## Rockgod1619

Yeah, I hear ya hunter.  Would be nice to round out that collection, huh?  I'm going to see what I can find at the show tomorrow and go from there.  Perhaps a good Handi, perhaps a decently priced Rossi.  I'll just have to wait and see.  With any luck I'll find just what I'm looking for, and maybe with an accessory barrel or two...

----------


## hunter63

Good luck.....last Handi I missed at a show was a 300 Blackout.....though about it, but was early....went back ...gone....$250 new.

----------


## Rockgod1619

Yeah, I'd love to have one of those!  Put a can on it and you've got a heck of a quiet critter gitter!

----------


## Rockgod1619

Well I didn't see anything that I could justify on my limited gun show budget.  Saw Handi's chambered in .500S&W and 45-70.  I suppose for now I'll just hold out for individual rifles in the calibers I'm wanting.  I do appreciated everyone's input and help.

----------


## hunter63

Well it would appear the this news has had the effect of kicking the hornets nest over at GBO....but nothing for Brian56.

Just too bad and makes me sad........Kinda like taking away the boy's "Wish Book" just before Christmas.

----------


## Rockgod1619

I agree, hunter.  I was developing plans for acquiring a variety of calibers of the Handi, but now it almost looks like I'm going to have to have multiple full rifles in order for that to happen.  Oh well.  I can still get a few as time goes on.  Just won't be in the way I had planned.

Haven't heard anything from brian56?  I haven't even been to GBO in a couple of days, so I haven't seen the forums.  I'll check them out tonight though.  For some reason, that forum is blocked at my work, where this one isn't.  Can't have your cake an eat it too, I suppose...

----------


## hunter63

> I agree, hunter.  I was developing plans for acquiring a variety of calibers of the Handi, but now it almost looks like I'm going to have to have multiple full rifles in order for that to happen.  Oh well.  I can still get a few as time goes on.  Just won't be in the way I had planned.
> 
> Haven't heard anything from brian56?  I haven't even been to GBO in a couple of days, so I haven't seen the forums.  I'll check them out tonight though.  For some reason, that forum is blocked at my work, where this one isn't.  Can't have your cake an eat it too, I suppose...


Has to do with guns.....they are evil....haven't you heard?.....

----------


## Rockgod1619

You know, I have known some people who claim to have seen a gun jump up out of their lockbox, run out the door, and shoot the neighbor across the street.  Probably because they were practicing "gun control" or whatever kind of magic those folk are into these days...  :no way:   :Lol:

----------


## hunter63

Waiting to see if they are gonna start jacking prices on Ebay....as the rare, discontinued, models.......

There is a Versa Pak .22 lr for the Handi SB2.....$319 right now.....This is kinda rare......

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...k+.22&_sacat=0

----------


## Rockgod1619

I figure I'll hit up some pawn shops.  Got the card of a place from the gun show.  They said they have 3 different wholesalers they can get stock from, so I'll probably call them up and see if they can get their hands on a .444, .270, or .204 to start...

They had a .500 at the show, but couldn't justify that one...

----------


## hunter63

They had 3 -.500 S&W Handi's in the Academy store in Shreveport, LA....around fathers day......while I was there.
They had two left now.....

----------


## Rockgod1619

Yeah, maybe one day I'll pick that one up.  Holding out for something I can kill deer with and still have some meat left over...

----------


## hunter63

The latest blurb, unofficial of course, is that the Handi Rifle, and Topper shotguns are being discontinued as well....

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Keep us posted Hunter! I still really want an H&R 12 ga. I had a Savage with the 36" full choke let that one get away!

----------


## hunter63

You can still buy guns, I'm sure they haven't run out....but time will tell as far as availability and price goes.

----------


## cwlongshot

Quality has been POOR, since moving facilities. I haven't bought a new handi in more than a few years because of this...(Last count I had 29 H&R's) 
I like them allot, but next time I "need" a SS I will be looking hard at a CVA.  :Wink: 

CW

----------


## hunter63

> Keep us posted Hunter! I still really want an H&R 12 ga. I had a Savage with the 36" full choke let that one get away!


How about a 10 ga, Long Tom?....H&R 36" barrel, can make a vegan out of a lesser man......Not a "stop sign gun"

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> How about a 10 ga, Long Tom?....H&R 36" barrel, can make a vegan out of a lesser man......Not a "stop sign gun"


I have never fired a 10 ga., but meh it cannot be any worse than that 3 1/2 stuff I found myself needing for ducks. I am back to 2 3/4 stuff and enjoying the hunt a little more, calling my shots a little more. This allowed the removed of the thick pachmayr recoil pad, which improved my swing a lot!

----------


## Rockgod1619

My stepdad has an old break action double barrel 10ga.  Shot it once.  The recoil was stout, for sure, but not unbearable.  10/10 would shoot again.

----------


## hunter63

> I have never fired a 10 ga., but meh it cannot be any worse than that 3 1/2 stuff I found myself needing for ducks. I am back to 2 3/4 stuff and enjoying the hunt a little more, calling my shots a little more. This allowed the removed of the thick pachmayr recoil pad, which improved my swing a lot!


I'm thinking this is a wall hanger....in pretty good shape for a rattle around in the boat for years, gun....but not shot much.
So here is a problem.

Waterfowl require steel shot......the shotgun has a 36" barrel with a full choke....not supposed to shoot steel through a full choke. (note Old full choke).....
So.....?

----------

